# Castrating pro's and con's



## ProfessionalPoopScooper (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello I am very very new to goats. We have 2 billys about 3 months old. 1 I was thinking of castrating and keeping with my 3 girls because he's frankly just a pet to us. We don't intend to much if any breeding in the future and we wouldn't breed him anyway to his sister or  mother. The vet was out today and said he would charge me about $45 to castrate (no anesthesia). Obviously I am pretty clueless. The pro for me is he won't be horning us like a normal billy would. The only negative I can think of is he would not be able to ever breed. Can anyone help me think this through a little better?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2013)

ProfessionalPoopScooper said:
			
		

> Hello I am very very new to goats. We have 2 billys about 3 months old. 1 I was thinking of castrating and keeping with my 3 girls because he's frankly just a pet to us. We don't intend to much if any breeding in the future and we wouldn't breed him anyway to his sister or  mother. The vet was out today and said he would charge me about $45 to castrate (no anesthesia). Obviously I am pretty clueless. The pro for me is* he won't be horning us like a normal billy would*. The only negative I can think of is he would not be able to ever breed. Can anyone help me think this through a little better?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Because they are related you would want him wethered or you will need to separate him, which you already know.  I bolded part of your post because I wasn't sure what you meant by it. We have 3 intact bucks here (adults) they are for breeding. This includes a Kiko - with MASSIVE horns, and 2 Nigerian Dwarfs... none of ours butt us or "horn" us. 

Whether the animal is intact or castrated has no real baring on whether it will do this or not.

If you leave him intact for the possibility of future breeding of stock then you are also looking at housing him separate and getting him a companion. That is another goat that could breed your current does, however, he still couldn't breed their offspring either.

Goats are addictive for many people and the likelihood of you adding does in the future and wanting 2 bucks is always a possibility. 
We LOVE our bucks...smelly and all.

You could wether him and eat him also if you like goat meat.


----------



## ProfessionalPoopScooper (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I thought if we castrated him he would be less likely to ram us with his horns but it does not sound like it. I know this sounds like a simple decision for most goat people but we just really super new at this.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

What kind of goats are these?
Wethering a goat generally makes them more docile and you will not have a buck in rut. 
There are lots of ideas about goats, like they will eat anything.... nope notta truth there. 
Honestly we have does that get stupid with their horns, our bucks...never. The does are not mean with them, they are all sweet but there is one that definitely KNOWS she has horns and watch out if you are doing something she doesn't like!

Congrats on being a new goat owner!

It is nice having a wether, if for any reason you need to separate an animal out the wether can go with anyone so he would be a great buddy!

You may want to read up on UC in castrated goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 26, 2013)

yup, I would for sure castrate them.


----------



## ProfessionalPoopScooper (Apr 26, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> What kind of goats are these?
> Wethering a goat generally makes them more docile and you will not have a buck in rut.
> There are lots of ideas about goats, like they will eat anything.... nope notta truth there.
> Honestly we have does that get stupid with their horns, our bucks...never. The does are not mean with them, they are all sweet but there is one that definitely KNOWS she has horns and watch out if you are doing something she doesn't like!
> ...


The one we are looking @ possibly castrating is a "Boer-Nubian-who knows what" mix.

Will look into UC.

Thanks!


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 5, 2013)

Unless you're going to breed the bucks, wether them.  Many people find the buck odor and their antics offensive (they pee on their beards and in their mouths).  They can get aggressive during the rut, although I haven't seen it with mine.  

Any goat of mine that intentionally rams me will go to freezer camp, plain and simple.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 8, 2013)

We have 5 full grown bucks, a 3 month old buckling, and this week we wethered 2 more bucklings.  My bucks are a lot sweeter and better natured than most of my does.  I like their personalities better than the does. Having said that, if you do not let them know right from day one that you are boss, they can be a trial.  In your situation, with the buck being related to your does, it is a good idea to wether them, but you will still need to make sure they know that you are herd leader, no questions asked.


----------

